# I finished rigging my 2011 Revolution



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

I learned a lot by studying kayaks rigged by many anglers. I modified and applied their techniques and designs to my kayaks for my fishing needs 
Here is how I rigged my 2011 Hobie Revolution:

<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VRNc2-LO3pE?version=3&feature=player_detailpage" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="740" height="420"></object>

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice. I put my GPS and my Fish Finder on ram mounts in the out back. I do need to put a safety line to my Mirage drive. I would cry if I lost it overboard.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Real Nice Job, I love the Rams I run my GPS on one as well... Great Job... You will love the peace and solitude.... Get up with me if ya want if your in Hatteras I'll try and get ya on some fish.... JAM


----------

